# Where to get traps?!?



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

Trapping season is right around the corner in Wisconsin and I am in need of more traps. Currently I get my traps at Gander Mountain and they are the cheapest I have found, does anyone know of a web site or cheaper place to get traps? Thanks!!! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.minntrapprod.com/
http://www.schmittent.com/
http://www.nwtrappers.com/
http://www.funketraptags.com/
http://www.sullivansline.com/

Just to name a few... There are a lot of supply houses out there, just look around. All of these guys will steer you in the right direction.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I purchase most of my stuff from Minnesota Trapline Products. I do however buy supplies from Gander Mountain. They seem to be the only big name outdoor company that has the stones to support trappers so I will support them in return. This goes for hunting and fishing gear as well. I pay a little more for my trapping supplies there but that's okay. If they scratch my back I'll scratch there's.


----------



## mntrapper45 (Aug 27, 2008)

Minnesota trapline products is the best place I've found. Great service and fast shipments.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

is Gander Mountain's trapping supplys on the website because i cound not find it any where


----------



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

No they don't have trapping supplies online but I have found a place that is great to buy all your trapping needs from!!

http://cocolamuscreeksupplies.com/oscom ... p?cPath=28

Dutch is a very nice man and great to ask questions to as well!!! Tell him Dave Hiles from Wisconsin sent you!!!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

F&T post.com, Great Deals


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thank you dave


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

fnt fur harvesters trading post is all i use, very reasonable prices, great service. I ordered snares from them last yr and i got a call from them about a week after recieving them saying someone called and complained about the crimp on the snare being loose, so they sent me a dozen new ones free of charge because of the off chance the ones they sent me were part of that batch. pretty cool


----------

